# Tomatoes for Texas?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I did a search, but didn't see anything- maybe I used the wrong parameters. So if there's some info here that I've missed, please forgive me!

What I'd like to know is how best to raise tomatoes in Texas... North Texas, specifically, and what varieties would be good to try here? We've been here about 3 years, and are finally in a home of our own again, and we are finally ready to start working on a new garden. 

We have been strongly discouraged about growing tomatoes here. So many folks have had trouble with them, but I refuse to believe that NO tomatoes will grow between Dallas and Oklahoma. So please, share your Texas tomato secrets with us!


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

We're in central Texas, we grow alot of 'maters. The big beefsteak doesn't do that well due to the fluctuation of moisture, it split alot. The little cherry variety did great. What specifically is the problem you're having or are supposed to have?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The usual problem for Texas tomatoes is the prolonged summer heat. There are very few varieties which can tolerate temperatures much over 80-85ÂºF. The pollen liquefies within that range and the blossoms can't pollinate themselves. Successful hot weather tomato growers resort to various ways to keep their plants cool such as shade cloth or similar. 

Martin


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

If you want near fool-proof tomato for north Texas, go with Porter or Improved Porter. Not big fruit, but will set in very hot weather, and no end of fruit. I used to get two crops of the same plants. Let them grow till it got too hot end of July, cut vines back to three or four stubs with several leaves each. Keep watered, fertilizer very mildly, usually grow back & make tomatoes till frost...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks y'all for the quick replies. Yes, it's the heat/"excessive summer" that's supposed to be the problem. 

When we lived in Arkansas, we had several "square foot garden" spots. The tomatoes in the one in the front yard did SO WELL, while all the others were.... pretty good. The front yard spot had afternoon shade, while the others were variations of "full sun all day long". So even several hours further north, "tomatoes needing full sun" was a myth of sorts.

What we plan to do this time is face our raised beds east/west. I want to get some cattle panels, like we used in Arkansas- we "hoop" them over between the ends of the beds, like arches. The tomatoes grow up them (with help) and seem to do well with them. My thought is that by facing them east/west, if we find that they need more shade, we could go ahead and use shade cloth- but the majority of the plants will be already shaded due to their position (I hope this makes sense), so we'll be able to use less cloth. I think, anyway. 

For the first time, we have a HUGE yard. the whole lot is over 1/2 acre. I know, small by many of your standards, but it is a lot of ground for us. I much prefer the raised beds- more expensive at the outset, but I find them far more manageable and I can control the dirt and reach the weeds better. Fewer weeds, too. And they're prettier. So we are wanting to pretty much fill the backyard with raised beds, full of good things to eat like tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, and more. 

I just needed some encouragement that tomatoes CAN be done in Texas! These folks here'bouts can be downright discouraging at times! Hubby wants his 'maters!

There's a local company that deals in dirt of all sorts... sifted topsoil and a range of products branching off from that, such as a 50/50 TS/compost mix, some including mulch, and even "fancier" stuff. Does/has anyone have/had soil brought in, and is it worth the price, over the cheaper bagged Wal-Mart stuff (which is what we used to fill that one in the front yard in Arkansas that did SO well- the $1 bags of "topsoil" from Wal Mart, combined with a few bags of cheap "compost". We layered the ground thickly with newspapers before adding the soil, and didn't have much of a weed problem at all!).


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

We're further south than you are and we do fine. You can buy sections of shadecloth from Lowe's / Home Depot pretty reasonably if you want small pieces. We bought a huge piece online (I forget where, sorry) for alot cheaper though. You can choose how much light they let through. I say go for it, you might have a good market for them as nobody else is growing them in your area apparently!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Timedess said:


> There's a local company that deals in dirt of all sorts... sifted topsoil and a range of products branching off from that, such as a 50/50 TS/compost mix, some including mulch, and even "fancier" stuff. Does/has anyone have/had soil brought in, and is it worth the price, over the cheaper bagged Wal-Mart stuff (which is what we used to fill that one in the front yard in Arkansas that did SO well- the $1 bags of "topsoil" from Wal Mart, combined with a few bags of cheap "compost".


In all probability, the 50/50 topsoil & compost mix would be good stuff. Don't be like some who expect it to all be as fine as windblown silt while insisting on the lowest price. It may have twigs, wood chips, sand, clay, gravel, and various other bits of organic and inorganic matter. Live with it as it's all a part of composting and manufacturing soil. Or pay double for the same stuff pulverized and sifted.

Martin


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

You have received many good replies. One thing I didn't notice mentioned is to get a nice sized plant in as early as possible so you can get some fruit set before the heat sets in. I'm further north and west of you. You will be more humid that me also. But have lived from eastern NM to Arkansas. We face the heat and wind here. Shade helps. You can buy the shade cloth online at most greenhouse supply sites. I also use the shade cloth for a windbreak. I also either plant east of north of trees or use sweet corn on the south side of a tomato row for that purpose. I have found some varieties that set some during the heat here. But mainly smaller tomatoes. I stagger my plantings. Some in April for a early harvest and then some around Memorial day for a later harvest peaking the first part of September. As you learn your area you can find ways to grow them. I use plastic bucket for a wind break and plastic over the top if necessary during cold snaps. WOW's work well for early planting. Just a few possibilities. Good luck. Jay


----------



## Bloomer (Apr 2, 2008)

This was your first year gardening. We had good success this year with a fall planting of Roma tomatoes, and the Heatwave hybrid tomatoes. 

Cherry tomatoes also did well for us in the spring and fall. However the other varieties we tried did not work out so well (Celebrity, Better Boy). I believe that was mainly our fault due to our lack of experience. 



Bloomer


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We are about 150 miles east of where you are, more humid, but still as hot.
Like mentioned before, use a shade cloth. We have lots of trees, so the afternoon shading really helps. Also, set up a drip irrigation or soaker hose. That is worth it's weight in gold to keep tomatoes and peppers going in the summer. Mulch, mulch, mulch. That will keep the ground cooler, especially if you mulch over the soaker.
There were a couple of years we couldn't keep enough water on anything. Still cutting out dead/dying pine trees from that long drought.

Texas summers can be brutal!


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

In Tucson this year, I tried 2 different heritage tomato varieties from Native SeedSearch (http://www.nativeseeds.org/Home ) The Texas Wild Tomatoes did well despite the desert heat.Just 2 plants filled a 10X10 corner of my garden with knee deep intertwined vines. They pretty much shaded themselves, but it was hard to get all the tomatoes from the lower levels. This summer I plan on using a high trellis. I got lots of large cherry tomatoes with some slackening off during the worst of the summer, and a big surge in production in the fall.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I've heard 'Celebrity' & 'Early Girl' are best for our part of the country. If you go on the dirt doctor's web site & search the 'boards' you can find TOO much info on tomatoes grown here. That's: www.dirtdoctor.com
You have to pay to be a member to post but you can read all ya want.

Patty


----------

